# UK Expat buying a car in Spain



## Expat79 (Dec 29, 2012)

Hi

I wondered if anyone could give me some advice on privately buying a second hand car in Spain.

I've found a number of online used car websites and I think I've found the car I want however, I'm thinking that bying a car in Spain is not as simple as the UK.

I the UK you just have to fill out the logbook and send off the little slip at the bottom, but from what I understand you have to write up some kind of agreement with the seller. Is this correct?

I would also like to know how insurance works in Spain. I've heard that insurance is transferable from the seller to the buyer. This is confusing me as in the UK, car insurance premiums and the cover provided are unique to every individual and cannot be transferred from one person to another.

Finally, Road tax. Is this cost of the tax based on either engine size and CO2 emissions? how much would it be for say.. a 1.6?

Any help that anyone can give would be greatly appreciated.

Many thanks


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Expat79 said:


> Hi
> 
> I wondered if anyone could give me some advice on privately buying a second hand car in Spain.
> 
> ...


 Hi,

Buying a car in the UK is indeed very simple – one piece of paper in the post and the car becomes yours but here in Spain it is a little different. If you are buying a car from a dealer they will usually take care of everything for you however if you are buying a car privately then there are a number of steps that you need to complete.

If you do not speak Spanish I would advise that you get the services of a gestoria to do this for you and even if you do speak Spanish enough to complete the formalities I would still employ one to do some checks on the vehicle to make sure that there are no debts or outstanding traffic fines etc because if it were indeed are then once you purchase the car you purchase these debts also.

When you purchase the car you will need to pay (or the seller, depending on how you negotiate the sale) a tax based upon the value of the car which needs to be paid to Hacienda prior to completing the actual transfer of ownership. The Hacienda will calculate the tax based on the book value of the car. Again, a local expert can advise you on this in more detail.

When you actually do the transaction you will need a photocopy of your NIE and a photocopy of the sellers identification documents. You will also need to draw up a contract of sale and this should display the exact date and time right down to the minute that the sale takes place just in case there are any later discrepancies over speeding tickets etc.

My advice is that both buyer and seller go along to the traffic department where you will need to pay a small fee and hand in all of the documents for the car along with the receipt to show that you have paid the transfer tax. They will then process the exchange and you will receive your new log book and technical certificate usually after a week or two. This may come in the post or you may need to collect it depending on your local area.

I really would advise if you are unfamiliar with the process employing the services of an expert to deal with this for you and I would have thought that this is going to cost you around about €100 so it's something that is really worth spending because exchanging car ownership is something that is a little bit complicated.

Road tax is based on the size of the engine of the car and paid yearly. However, the amount that you pay depends on the region that you live. For example in my previous house I paid €40 per year for my car and where I live now I pay four times that for the same vehicle!

You do ensure the car rather than the actual driver and usually an insurance policy will allow any driver over the age of 26 years however each insurance companies terms do vary and some are specifically named drivers these days which is a fairly new thing in Spain.

If the seller is indeed selling the car with some insurance still running then my advice would be to make contact with that insurance company to ensure that they can change the documents over into your name. You should not really be driving around with a car that is yours and an insurance policy that is somebody else's. Again, it's always best to start a scratch and take out your own insurance. The cost of the insurance will once again depend a little bit on your age and experience as well as the area that you live. I recommend the Spanish equivalent of direct line and have used them for a number of years and fined them excellent but there are loads of insurance companies out there.

To summarise if you possibly can I would advise that you buy your car from a dealer because then you have somebody to go back to if there are any issues and the price that you pay will usually include any taxes & transfer fees. I was looking at buying another car a few months ago and although I could find them online privately for maybe €2000 cheaper for a similar thing to a dealer by the time I would add on any taxes and additional costs the price difference was negligible and of course a dealer is also obliged to provide you with some kind of warranty. If you do go down the private route then I would get an expert to represent you in your side of changing the paperwork over into your name.

Good luck!:car:


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Spot on reply from Steve !


----------



## Expat79 (Dec 29, 2012)

Thank you so much for this information Steve!

This is perfect and answers every question I could possibly need to ask.

I think you right. A dealer would be the safest and less stressful way to go.

Many thanks


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Expat79 said:


> Thank you so much for this information Steve!
> 
> This is perfect and answers every question I could possibly need to ask.
> 
> ...


Happy to help!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

I've linked to this in the FAQs thread


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

would I be correct in thinking that you can check on the DGT website for outstanding debts/fines yourself?? 

there's someone advertising on a FB group that they'll do it for your for 25€....... the ad particularly caught my eye because they have used the DGT logo at the top of their advert - which I thought was misleading in that people might think they were allied to them...


----------



## CapnBilly (Jun 7, 2011)

I thought there was a site where you could just put your car registration, but I can't see that now. It appears that you can register with the DGT and register to check online, and receive email and/or SMS, but I think you need either a digital certificate or an e-DNI. I' m using my ipad, so can't check whether my digital certifcate from the Suma will work. I will check tomorrow. The change could be a result of the case they lost where fines were cancelled because they only published them on the web. I guess if you have a certificate and register, they can trace that you have logged on, and/or they can send you an email.

https://sede.dgt.gob.es/sede/faces/paginas/index.xhtml


----------



## CapnBilly (Jun 7, 2011)

CapnBilly said:


> I thought there was a site where you could just put your car registration, but I can't see that now. It appears that you can register with the DGT and register to check online, and receive email and/or SMS, but I think you need either a digital certificate or an e-DNI. I' m using my ipad, so can't check whether my digital certifcate from the Suma will work. I will check tomorrow. The change could be a result of the case they lost where fines were cancelled because they only published them on the web. I guess if you have a certificate and register, they can trace that you have logged on, and/or they can send you an email.
> 
> https://sede.dgt.gob.es/sede/faces/paginas/index.xhtml


I've now had some time to check this, and in fact I was already registered to recieve emails and SMS from them of all fines and violations etc. 

The digital certificate I have from SUMA did work, and in fact I had to reimage my pc a few weeks ago and hadn't reinstalled it, and I couldn't access the site until I installed it again. If you don't have a digital certificate there is advice on how to obtain one. 

I got mine from our local SUMA ( they collect IBI, road tax etc in our area). I just went in with my passport and original NIE (you might need the green certificate now), and they gave me a password and email emailed me the certificate file to install. I've had mine about 5 years. I use it to access and pay my SUMA account online. Hope this helps.


----------



## rach3429 (Jan 22, 2012)

All great info but I would just like to add...
My mum bought a Spanish car from a dealer(English guy as it happens) when she first came to spain. Now she is stuck with the car and has been told she can not sell it as there is an embargo on the vehicle.

I thought that people could not sell cars with embargoes on but even after she used a certified legal insurance person to do the transfer, somehow it was transferred with money owing for business tax from the previous owner, therefore there is an embargo on it.

She has had constant problems with the car and it's currently not being used as needs new engine but she apparently can't do anything with it unless she pays someone else's tax and also the back tax on the vehicle.

I would advise making very sure that there is no tax or money outstanding on the vehicle and also no embargo.

Using a trusted Gestor would be best way to go.

Regards


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

It's probably worth pointing out here that embargoes for tax are imposed by the local delegation of Hacienda.

Many luxury car "bargains" are actually recently embargoed cars but which a standard check with Trafico won't show up as having embargoes as this information takes a while (up to months) to be registered with trafico. Hence the bargain "must sell" price....

So even if a check with trafico comes back clean, it's worth checking with the local (local to the seller) delegation of hacienda that there is no embargo on a vehicle before going through with any purchase.


----------



## dstarkey (Jan 4, 2013)

Firstly, NIE needed. You can do it yourself, but better with a gestor.


----------



## samthemainman (Aug 15, 2012)

On obtaining the NIE - I would recommend not bothering with a gestor. The process is very easy (particularly when no residency is required) and doesn't need a rocket scientist to help you. On the rest of the paperwork, if you're buying through a dealer, they do the legwork for you... If buying privately, a gestor can in that case save you some valuable time.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

who is usually responsible for paying for the transfer of documents?

the buyer or the seller?

or do you just reach an agreement?


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> who is usually responsible for paying for the transfer of documents?
> 
> the buyer or the seller?
> 
> or do you just reach an agreement?


By common practice, the buyer pays the transfer costs (tax and gestoría) and enjoys the privelidge of nominating the gestor.

But this is dangerous as I found out when the gestor chosen by the buyer was a mate of his and didn't actually complete the transfer, leaving me to face the speeding fines and parking charges until it was resolved.

You will often see ads saying "transfer included" with the seller paying the costs, which is what I will always do in the future. That way I can be sure that the transfer is completed.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Overandout said:


> By common practice, the buyer pays the transfer costs (tax and gestoría) and enjoys the privelidge of nominating the gestor.
> 
> But this is dangerous as I found out when the gestor chosen by the buyer was a mate of his and didn't actually complete the transfer, leaving me to face the speeding fines and parking charges until it was resolved.
> 
> You will often see ads saying "transfer included" with the seller paying the costs, which is what I will always do in the future. That way I can be sure that the transfer is completed.


thanks - so it's a matter of common practice rather than a 'legal' way


sadly that's not going to help the person who asked me


----------



## el romeral (May 8, 2012)

Been looking at the old post below and found it useful.

I live near Malaga and have seen adverts for 2 motorcycles in Sevilla. Due to distance etc I am really hoping to be able to complete purchase of 1 of the motorcycles (if suitable) by making only 1 trip.

I was planning to obtain the reg nos and run them through the DGT website to check for fines etc before making the trip.

Anyone offer advice on best way to proceed with this and if it is doable?

My Spanish is limited but would be taking with me someone who is fluent. Both of us are unfamiliar with the paperwork minefield however.








steve_in_spain said:


> Hi,
> 
> Buying a car in the UK is indeed very simple – one piece of paper in the post and the car becomes yours but here in Spain it is a little different. If you are buying a car from a dealer they will usually take care of everything for you however if you are buying a car privately then there are a number of steps that you need to complete.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cappa (Apr 11, 2011)

very useful information here.... I've actually found a car i'm extremely interested in buying from a private seller.... but hearing about debt and fines carrying over to another driver is crazy lol..... I'm assuming hiring a credible gestor he/she would be able to find any and all issues?

Does anyone know if it's a one day process(silly question since nothing is in Spain =]) so for instance, I go to private seller, say I want to purchase car, can I call a gestor the day of and they can help me get the paperwork done? Or is this like a few days process?


----------



## el romeral (May 8, 2012)

You can check online at the website below. 19E within 24 hours or 24E in 8 hours.

informes-trafico.es

Click on solicitar informe on the right side.

I used it a couple of days ago and it gave all required info on fines etc, owners name, date of registration, ITV and road taxes etc.


----------



## Spangles 72 (Oct 30, 2013)

So if we do the checks for fines etc on that site and all looks good, can we then draw up a contract of compra venta between the seller and us, and take the car away, taking care of the official transfer paperwork and taxes the following day, or does that all need to be done before you can drive away?


----------



## el romeral (May 8, 2012)

I think the best way is to take care of the paperwork at hacienda and traffico first? Once this is done the sale can be completed.


----------



## Cappa (Apr 11, 2011)

el romeral said:


> You can check online at the website below. 19E within 24 hours or 24E in 8 hours.
> 
> informes-trafico.es
> 
> ...


what information do you need, in order to use this website? 

In America each car has a specific VIN#, I assume something similar to that?


----------



## el romeral (May 8, 2012)

Cappa said:


> what information do you need, in order to use this website?
> 
> In America each car has a specific VIN#, I assume something similar to that?


All you need is the car registration number and your e mail address. You can pay with card or Paypal.


----------

